
600 days of postmarketOS - Jhsto
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2019/01/16/600-days-of-postmarketOS/
======
abrowne
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18919101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18919101)

